# The Procesional March



## cenaypaz (May 31, 2012)

The processional march is a genus genuinely Spanish, especially in the Andalusian cities of Spain, which hosts processions during Holy Week, especially Malaga. The procession marches are usually dedicated to a sacred image of Jesus Christ as both the Virgin Mary, who in procession through the city, organized by the Brotherhood.
Here you have some of these musical pieces:

- María Santísima de las Penas (Blessed Mary of Sorrows) Antonio Pantión. 




- Cristo de la AgoníaThe (Christ of the Agony) Abel Moreno





- Reina de San Julián (Queen of the Church of St. Julian) Ginés Sánchez





- Virgen del Rocío (Virgin of the Dew) Ginés Sánchez.





- Virgen de los Dolores (Our Lady of Sorrows) Perfecto Artola 





- Poema Sinfçonico de la Semana Santa de Málaga.(Symphonic poem of Holy Week in Malaga)





- Concepción.(conception) 



Perfecto Artola

- Getsemaní. José Antonio Molero





- El Santo Traslado (The Holy displacement of Christ to his tomb) Miguel Pérez.




-Malagueña Virgen de la Plaoma.

- Sentimeinto Perchelero. (Feeling for the neighborhood Perchel) José ANtonio Molero.





- Malagueña Virgen de la Plaoma. (Virgin of the Dove of Malaga) Rafael Hernández.





- El Cristo de la Sangre. (the Christ of the Blood) Alberto Escámez.


----------



## cenaypaz (May 31, 2012)

here you have many more processional march of the Spanish city of Malaga:
http://www.youtube.com/user/demalaga90/videos?sort=da&view=0
I hope they are to your liking.


----------

